
Things that won't make it into Perl 6.christmas - bane
https://gist.github.com/jnthn/040f4502899d39b2cbb4
======
rurban
* Low use of taint mode in perl5?

* no use oo :closed :final and not even having tried to understand the performance advantages? There is a known performance advantage of compile-time dispatch over run-time dispatch. People may remember O(1) vs O(n).

~~~
kbenson
I think it's the right choice to focus on features that affect what you can
accomplish and not how quickly you can accomplish it for the initial
production release.

------
sp332
What would an int1 even look like? Just a sign bit and no magnitude at all?

~~~
kbenson
While I suspect it's just for uniformity, that might actually be interesting
to play with and see if you can find a use for.

